# Herbal remedies for hemangiosarcoma?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you considered removing the spleen? Or have the vets discussed this with you? If the tumor on his spleen is benign, then the worst you are discussing is preventing infection...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

There is really nothing herbal wise that will prevent hemangiosarcoma's spread, sad to say. There is a chinese product, called Yunnan Paiyao (also Yunnan Baiyao) that is has hemostatic effects which can assist in stopping some small bleeds. It was used by the Viet Cong in the Vietnam War to stem war wound bleeding, though the herb/plant is found in China, not Vietnam. It is available online, even Amazon sells it. 

My Barkley's acupuncture vet gave me several packets of this product when he was first diagnosed with hemangio. The package she gave us had several pills to give daily, and an "emergency" pill (smaller) as well. If we saw/thought Barkley had an acute bleeding episode we were supposed to give him the emergency pill. We didn't use it until after he completed his 5 rounds of chemotherapy because we feared the herb might interfere somehow with the chemo drugs. We did use it the last week he was with us and it helped stop a bad nosebleed. Whether it works long term, I don't know. 

CSU has a pdf article about this product on their website. I posted it in Di's thread. It is well balanced--giving both pros and cons for it's use, the cons being you aren't sure about purity standards. There are a few other threads on the forum about it that you can probably pull up by using the Search function--those threads may give others experiences with it so it can help you determine if it's right for General or not. 

Other than that, if I were in your shoes, I'd consider adding things that might help rebuild the red blood cell and hematocrit counts....things like the Pet Tinic mentioned in the Di thread, maybe some CoQ 10 to strengthen the heart (but I'd check with your vet).

Finally, one resource you might check out is a yahoo group dedicated to hemangiosarcoma. I joined it when Barkley was diagnosed but left once he passed. It's called Sumner Foundation I think, but if you can do a search for groups using Hemangiosarcoma or Sumner Foundation I think it will pop up for you. There are several regulars on there that post and discuss their experiences with various alternative therapies and it might be helpful to you.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I can also attest to the Yunnan Paiyao. We sell it at our vet (prescription only, though) and it may help. 

I think surgery may also be an option, although I don't know your dog's age or history.

I am sorry you are going through this tough disease.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH GRASPING AT STRAWS!!!!

This question is one of the many that I have fore our Oncologist appointment tomorrow morning. At this point how could it hurt if an oncologist says it won't hurt them.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Hi Kate- Unfortunately, this is our second experience with this disease. I just lost my 10 yr old and did surgery plus chemo almost 5 weeks ago. My second Golden who just got diagnosed late last week has already spread, so I am looking for days...maybe weeks, but not months. Or a miracle. He is much younger and before I could start the checks on him the disease beat me to it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nath said:


> Hi Kate- Unfortunately, this is our second experience with this disease. I just lost my 10 yr old and did surgery plus chemo almost 5 weeks ago. My second Golden who just got diagnosed late last week has already spread, so I am looking for days...maybe weeks, but not months. Or a miracle. He is much younger and before I could start the checks on him the disease beat me to it.


Sorry... I didn't realize that it has spread already... 

Because of his age (7?), I was thinking that he would survive the surgery much better than my 12 (almost 13) year old had, especially if there was a chance of the tumor being benign. But if it has already spread, I would not put your dog through that. 

Is your dog in a lot of pain? That's the first consideration. When we rushed Danny to the vet, he was in a great deal of discomfort and pain because of the tumor. We had to either put him down that night or have surgery. We had no other humane options, especially since waiting any longer risked the tumor rupturing and sending him into shock like with his brother.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We are using the K9 Critical Care Power Pack from this website - 
Critical Care - K9 Critical Care Power Pack - K9CriticalCare.com

We are also feeding her their PetMix food, prepared with ground turkey. She LOVES it. We put some cottage cheese with it and she gobbles it right up.

My husband actually said tonight, just now, as he headed out to take her for her walk, "I have to eat my words, I think, because those supplements and food DO seem to be working somehow for her...." She is more energetic, her eyes are bright, and she seems so much more herself than she did. Who knows, but they seem to be helping, and I'm certain they can't hurt. These products get rave reviews and testimonials on their website. I don't think it is a coincidence that what we are seeing with Sophie is exactly what the reviewers have seen in their own dogs. 

If nothing else, it makes me feel like I am doing *something.*


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Hemangiosarcoma


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

No, he isn't in any pain at the moment. And I didn't have a "collapse" with him either. Just started to notice things because of my female. I know how very fast things can happen and have plans just in case.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Not herbal necessarily but Maddie is battling Hemangio (day 107 post splenectomy - no chemo) and we have her on a cancer starving homemade diet (high protein, low carbs). Her food is a mixture of lean ground beef, brown rice, liver, steamed broccoli and cauliflower (chopped up). Everything is then mixed together. We supplement her food with Vitamin E, fish oil pills, vitamin C and Selenium. I know every dog is different but this seems to be helping her fight.

So sorry to hear about your guy...this disease is so horrible.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I know. Just becareful because they do go through ups and downs before the end. You'll have 4-5 good days then two bad days because of a small bleed.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Keep up the fight. I just lost my female with the surgery, chemo and home cook meals 5 weeks ago which is why this is hard the other one has it now. He's been on a similar diet since her diagnoses. My kitchen has had pill bottles all over for the last 6 months.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Could you send me the CSU link? I appreciate it.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Critical Care - K9 Critical Care Power Pack - K9CriticalCare.com

Did you mean for me to send you the link? I'm sending it as a link, but it is converting itself....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Nath said:


> Could you send me the CSU link? I appreciate it.


It's attached to this post: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...nks-di-has-hemangiosarcoma-8.html#post1434748

Also, if you go to the thread list in the Main discussion there is a paper clip by Di's thread--you can click on that paper clip and the pdf should show up in the listing--just click on it and the pdf will appear--pretty nifty--I just discovered this little forum feature this morning.

If you are interested in trying this product and your vet doesn't stock it, you might possibly find it in a health food store (since people take it too) or online on Amazon. I never checked in a health food store, but I did see it on Amazon once. It's not a cure all, but it might help possibly stop those interim minor bleeds hemangio dogs get.


----------

